# 60+ million Dropbox login credentials have been stolen



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> A breach disclosed by Dropbox in 2012 has resulted in the theft of usernames and hashed and salted passwords of over 60 million users.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/201...ign=Feed:+HelpNetSecurity+(Help+Net+Security)


----------

